# DS #5170: Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs (USA)



## tempBOT (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6528^^


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Wasn't this already posted?


----------



## donelwero (Oct 6, 2010)

Doesn't work on AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2010)

Think I posted in this thread but, Anyway.

I was excited for this game. Bought it.

Still sealed. 

I am a fan of the ranger games.

Hope it's good


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Wasn't this already posted?


Yep, but it was deleted.
Probably because it was missing a bunch of things. This has all the required parts.
I think.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough.
I found the rom and I am testing it on Supercard Two


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...


*Tested on:*
*Passes*
AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1
DSTWO

*Fails*
AKAIO 1.7.1
R4i Gold
CycloDS
M3 Real - Touchpod 4.8f
Wood R4
TTDS


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *Tested on:*
> AKAIO 1.7.1 - Fails
> AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1 - Passes
> DSTWO - Passes


Where can I get the AKAIO 1.8.0 beta, if it's out?


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *Tested on:*
> AKAIO 1.7.1 - Fails
> AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1 - Passes
> DSTWO - Passes



Shall I test on Supercard DSONE and EDGE?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 6, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead!
The more the merrier.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 6, 2010)

Now Normatt & Co have to put up with more guys bitching that their pokémon doesn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and someone should definitely test on Wood R4, naturally.

I probably won't download this, I already pre-ordered it on play-asia.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 6, 2010)

I've heard it might brick some cards... Does it for SURE work on the DSTWO? No issues?


----------



## WarioMCP (Oct 6, 2010)

Doesn't work on M3 Real Touchpod 4.8f


----------



## zeno16 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well it doesn't brick the Acekard, though the AP does not allow you to play.

But i've been waiting for months, i can wait a few extra days for the guys to do their job, or in worst case wait an extra month for the EU release xD


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm about to test it on Wood R4 now for those of you who want to know if it works.

Edit: Wood R4 failed.


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 6, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> I'm about to test it on Wood R4 now for those of you who want to know if it works.
> 
> Edit: Wood R4 failed.



Did the R4 brick?!


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 6, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Its fine.


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally! 

Hope FF gets dumped sometime soon too.


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 6, 2010)

LMAO My sister was waiting for the dump, but had the cash so she went to buy it...we just game home (we were out for like 2 hours, we rode our bikes, she needs a new one, hers is way too small, the store is like 5 minutes away on bike) and she just face palmed. Oh well it won't work on her Wood R4 firmware anyway so she's happy.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Finally!
> 
> Hope FF gets dumped sometime soon too.


And then moan about the AP on that game too


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 6, 2010)

Doesn't work with DSTT =/ 2 black screens after pick New Game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope there's a fix soon T.T


----------



## zeno16 (Oct 6, 2010)

It does just seem like the same AP as the japanese version had, so hopefully it has the same fix.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Doesn't work with DSTT =/ 2 black screens after pick New Game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, the patches were released quite early after the release
Oh and also in Firmware updates afterwards too.
The patch is not far away, its the same AP as the JPN from the look of it.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> darkspirit456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know that! Thanks ^.^


----------



## Pendor (Oct 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *Tested on:*
> *Passes*
> AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1
> DSTWO



Confirmed.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can also confirm not working on M3Real on 4.8f x

New Game - Black Screen
Ranger Net - Black Screen

These two symptoms are the same as the AP of the JPN if I recall. Has anyone tried the patch from the JPN on the USA yet? That might not work but its worth a shot to say the least.

Meanwhile i can just listen to the titlescreen music lol. So awesome.


----------



## zht1997 (Oct 6, 2010)

so the patch for the jap version should work on this right?
ps: i have been using a r4 for a long time and i just don't feel like making a account here till 3 days ago, so don't call me a noob)


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

zht1997 said:
			
		

> so the patch for the jap version should work on this right?
> ps: i have been using a r4 for a long time and i just don't feel like making a account here till 3 days ago, so don't call me a noob)


Im not sure but the AP is identical to the JPN so it is worth a shot, anyone willing to try?
EDIT: Works on Desmume. Got past the new game and my friend is selecting his gender as i speak.
EDIT 2: Friend has now gotten to the next screen, Desmume is working entirely.


----------



## zeno16 (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone can point me in the direction of the patch, i'm willing to try.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

From my friend kyo

Use the WinDSPro version of No$Zoomer
*go to Other on the menu
*extras option
*make sure all 5 are checked
*if you didnt have them checked before reset the rom
*and that should do it

Confirmed working.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok guys ive located the child play patch for PKMN Ranger and i will try it out.
Will inform of developments.

Edit: Doesnt work
"Cannot find universal code of game"
Bugger.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 6, 2010)

what about using a premade save. that was made in the emulator then download it, convert to your carts save format. Thats what you had to do for Maplestory ds and that killed some ap but didnt stop the freezes
I mean its worth a try but i cant do it cuz im using linux =[


----------



## tenentenen (Oct 6, 2010)

Where exactly is the release of
AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1
availible for download/use?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Ok guys ive located the child play patch for PKMN Ranger and i will try it out.
> Will inform of developments.
> 
> Edit: Doesnt work
> ...



must be the patch for the japanese game


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, i got it off of DS-Scene the official scene release and it doesnt work.


----------



## klaimore (Oct 6, 2010)

So does this work on other emulators besides DeSmume?


----------



## CharmingLugia (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't see where you guys find the roms ive looked everywhere on google!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 6, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> I don't see where you guys find the roms ive looked everywhere on google!














  oh poor you its not hard in another thread what to search was posted i found the rom after like 2 sites


----------



## CharmingLugia (Oct 6, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> IamUrGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute, anything else?
People...


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 6, 2010)

Manually added patched hex from rudolph patched rom to english rom and didn't work... I'm trying again see if anything i did wrong =/

Edit: Nope doesn't work =/ BLEH

Edit 2:I hope this help, I found it in Rudolph's patched JAP rom, the hex need to change for the english one to work?



```
00004400: 1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004410: 72 10 A0 03 08 10 C0 05 8E 10 A0 03 C4 10 C0 05
00004420: 1E FF 2F E1 E0 F3 0C 02 34 5D 09 E0


00004A18: 78 FE FF EA
```


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is time for Pokemon action!


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 6, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Manually added patched hex from rudolph patched rom to english rom and didn't work... I'm trying again see if anything i did wrong =/
> 
> Edit: Nope doesn't work =/ BLEH
> 
> ...



What program do we need for this?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Oct 6, 2010)

Hex editor, such as Crystal Tile, etc.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 6, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> darkspirit456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah hex need to change in order for it to bypass AP =/


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Confirmed that the hex edit does not work.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if I should give this one a try. The previous 2 were pretty mediocre IMO.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 6, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Think I posted in this thread but, Anyway.
> 
> 
> I am a fan of the ranger games.
> ...


Hell yeah! me too
Let me think of people who dont like ranger games................




Emulator boys!!! heheheheh lol


----------



## Bowser-jr (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope they patch it soon...doesn't work on the CycloDS.


----------



## Comedor (Oct 6, 2010)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Hope they patch it soon...


It's a Pokémon game not Last Window.

Of course the patch is coming.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 6, 2010)

YES!!! I WANT EVERBODY TRAINING YOU STYLERS FOR PLAY MULTIPLAYER CO-OP AND PLX, DUMP THE GAME FOR Wood R4 ! xD

Let's go loop rangers!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

how the hell did peeps get the beta?

obviously they have connections with the AKAIO team

on topic - I like the japanese "tracks of light" sub name better


----------



## greysun123 (Oct 6, 2010)

how do i download it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> _*snip_




NO ROM REQUESTS DAMNIT.

Read the Rules please.


----------



## greysun123 (Oct 6, 2010)

where did u guys download the game from? if not from here? plz tell me


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> _*snip_




read above please.

this site will NOT tell you how to download or WHERE to find them...

if we did...the federal pigs who want to censor the internet would shut this place down in an instant..


use your noodle, your brain, and google.


not necessarily in that order mind you


----------



## Souldragon (Oct 6, 2010)

Tested with DSONE Evo SP 5

No black screen when choosing new game


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Tested creating a save file with DeSmuME then converting to AK2i save file.

Still get a black screen when you try to start playing.


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 6, 2010)

Hex code for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U)

0x00004440
24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 24 01 0D 02
4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36 

0x00004A18
88 FE FF EA

Tested and working on DSTT...able to get passed black screen!!!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmm....I just played the game for 10 minutes and didn't really feel anything about the game. I just think nothing about it and play it. Maybe that's because it's too easy to catch Pokemon in the beginning. Let's see if going even further into the game will change my thoughts about it.


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex code for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U)
> 
> 0x00004440
> 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...



so just wondering what you do with that to fix it?


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex code for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U)
> 
> 0x00004440
> 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...


OMG! retro! You back!!! WOOOT! 
btw can you upload the extinfo? Im not on my comp right now... on my windows phone


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Hex code for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U)
> 
> 0x00004440
> 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> ...


what do i do with this


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im thinking the same thing :S


----------



## onivan (Oct 6, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm You hex edit your file?

Original R4 with Wood 1.13: Confirmed working using the manual hex edit and patch. Cheers and thanks to retrogamefan.


----------



## alexlol350 (Oct 6, 2010)

what program use to change the hex code


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

onivan said:
			
		

> XoxconnorxoX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the hell do you do that??


----------



## Bowser-jr (Oct 6, 2010)

How do we do the hex edit? Any instructions?


----------



## onivan (Oct 6, 2010)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> How do we do the hex edit? Any instructions?



Dear lord, guys, stop asking this questions and learn to look for tutorials, Google and the Search options are your friends.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)

finally i just woke up and saw this awesome


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

onivan said:
			
		

> Bowser-jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Googledoesnt like me >.< where did you guys learn


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).

Extract both files to a new folder.
Copy game to that new folder.
Drag game onto Open Patch.exe.
Click YES.
Click OK.

Patched game will be the .nds and original game will be the .bak


----------



## Bowser-jr (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the patch



			
				onivan said:
			
		

> Bowser-jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google has no SIMPLE instruction on how to hex edit. May you could show us since you seem to know what you are talking about.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 6, 2010)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Where exactly is the release of
> AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1
> availible for download/use?



nope


----------



## alo123 (Oct 6, 2010)

The patch works on acekard 2i using akaio 1.7.1


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 6, 2010)

or you could learn, nows a good time to do so. nobody knew how to do it before either, but you learn, and having google at your disposal gives you more then enough info on how to do it, just spend 15min reading around a little bit, youll be surprised what you can learn, just cause reading jr high school books hasnt taught you anything, doesnt mean theres anything out there to be learned from reading


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...



I get an error when I drag the rom onto the patch.


----------



## dm9001 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...



Ty for Fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now works on R4 with Wood 1.13


----------



## Bowser-jr (Oct 6, 2010)

Patch works, I'm playing it on CycloDS


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

sauman1 said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here >.< running windows xp


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> or you could learn, nows a good time to do so. nobody knew how to do it before either, but you learn, and having google at your disposal gives you more then enough info on how to do it, just spend 15min reading around a little bit, youll be surprised what you can learn, just cause reading jr high school books hasnt taught you anything, doesnt mean theres anything out there to be learned from reading


junior high pfft im in high school we dont have that crap in australia


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> sauman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same as me zzz


----------



## Takanato (Oct 6, 2010)

Lolz..just went on Gbatemp..and shit my pants when I saw this on the ds release list...


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 6, 2010)

Testing on Acekard


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> Testing on Acekard



reckon you could upload on your -snip- thread?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 6, 2010)

Shouldnt have posted that


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Open Patch doesn't work and gives a gibberish error


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Open Patch doesn't work and gives a gibberish error


are you running xp cuz it comes up with squares and stuff


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm running Windows 7. And yeah it says TEXT and then some square crap.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for the patch. it works on my acekard2i with AKAIO 1.7.1


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 6, 2010)

sauman1 said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuppers. Doing it now.


----------



## sauman1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> sauman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Moreno (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yeah! Patch works....... running last MAIO (3.02.1, i guess).


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 6, 2010)

sauman1 said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone pm me a link to that thread ??


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone with a fix for the fix?


----------



## shadowzero21 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks 


the patch works on the R4 wood


----------



## klaimore (Oct 6, 2010)

Work on YSmenu?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 6, 2010)

dm9001 said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guy!! The game is working on Wood R4 1.13. Thanks for the very complete explanation!
Let's loop guys!!


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)

works perfeclty on DSTWO


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 6, 2010)

If you got an error with the Open Patch, then try TheK´s xDelta-Patch...
THX, credits and best regards for the Patch goes to  *retrogamefan*...

*DOWNLOAD:* *xDelta-5253-USA-NukeThis*

*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

If this doesn't work for you use RakuRakuPatch 0.1b and put this into the patch data:

```
00004440: 0C 63 0E CC 6F AD BA E9 87 88 B6 17 72 9E 90 03 ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004450: 2D C4 38 B2 95 C8 7D 32 2E F4 11 F0 D1 62 40 C7 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
00004460: BE 22 6E FC 27 F7 CD 57 1E 70 FE 51 04 54 B6 E5 ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 24 01 0D 02
00004470: C3 92 86 EC 81 64 EB 22 DF 74 73 E9ÂÂ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36
00004A18: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 88 FE FF EA
```


----------



## ShadowValentine (Oct 6, 2010)

sauman1 said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you have the GameList.txt in the same folder?


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 6, 2010)

confirmed working on EDGE 1.11 or whatever the latest FW is 

cheers retrogamefan


----------



## Takanato (Oct 6, 2010)

Doesn't work on NO$GBA/NO$Zoomer, checking to see if Rudolph's patch works.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Desmume works but it's glitched and you cant see anything except for the sky.

NO$GBA crashed

OpenPatch Application Error

RakuRaku Patch  Data Format Error

xDelta I can't seem to download it.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 6, 2010)

how bout making another update for wood?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 6, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> how bout making another update for wood?



NO¡


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> how bout making another update for wood?


YWG will make a new release soon, be patient.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

>.> This game disappointed me.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> >.> This game disappointed me.


How so?


----------



## Takanato (Oct 6, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on NO$GBA/NO$Zoomer, checking to see if Rudolph's patch works.



Nvm, its working with the patch, used NO$Zoomer's Fix options '0' and '5' to load it =D


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same formula as the first two games and I didn't have enough time to finish the second before this was released....


----------



## xshinox (Oct 6, 2010)

that can be said about all 5 generation of main pokemon games. same formula and not enough time to finish them all


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> that can be said about all 5 generation of main pokemon games. same formula and not enough time to finish them all


But those aren't spinoffs.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> that can be said about all 5 generation of main pokemon games. same formula and not enough time to finish them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To both of yous, only 1 statement is true, same formula, there is heaps of time to play before the next Pokemon is released.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> heaps of time to play


Not when I've been busy waiting for Final Fantasy 4 Heroes of Light and Super Scribblenauts.
Which, btw, are long overdue for a dump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meaning I'll be getting even less play in.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> Desmume works but it's glitched and you cant see anything except for the sky.
> 
> NO$GBA crashed
> 
> ...



RakuRaku patch works. If you get a Data Format Error, try closing it and opening it again. Also, first insert the patch data and THEN open the rom. If you do it the other way you will have errors


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...



i can confirm it works on r4i-sdhc.coms card


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Hyborix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried either way and it STILL doesn't work


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Hyborix3 said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait. I'll PM you the code. Try it after that.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Still ain't working. I think the problem is that when I copy and paste the code, the ''→'' shown in my RR is ? Is that the problem?


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 6, 2010)

Find 'Pokémon Ranger: Guardian Signs' on FileTrip.net


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> Find 'Pokémon Ranger: Guardian Signs' on FileTrip.net


lol, point of that was...?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 6, 2010)

It'll be a while till an AP patch.
It's not a big game since the focus is all on BW and the 3DS, plus its just the english version of jap ranger 3.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It'll be a while till an AP patch.
> It's not a big game since the focus is all on BW and the 3DS, plus its just the english version of jap ranger 3.


EXACTLY incorrect =D B/W won't keep the stage unless it gets a good translation other than what's done so far, and this is the eng version like you said so more people are likely to play it instead of the jap version.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 6, 2010)

patches worked for akaio 1.7.1
gonna try on my bro's DSTT menu


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay it's working on NO$GBA now. Hell yeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

when I try to load it on AKAIO 1.7.1 I just get a white screen, I don't even get to the menu to see if the AP fix worked, anyone got a solution?


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> when I try to load it on AKAIO 1.7.1 I just get a white screen, I don't even get to the menu to see if the AP fix worked, anyone got a solution?



Try the rakuraku patch that I posted on page 7. It worked for me and another guy.


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> kalier_darke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have, I still get a white screen when I load the game


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get the loaders from here: http://akaio.gbatemp.net/loaders/010609/ak2loader.zip
Extract them to akaio/loaders directory


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> kalier_darke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tried that, now it freezes on the game list when I try to load any game.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like there's something wrong with your AKAIO. This is really time consuming but I expect it to make it work.

1) Copy all your roms, savs and other important stuff from your card and put them in a folder on your desktop
2) Format your card to fat32
3) Obtain a new copy of akaio
4) Put that into your card
5) Copy everything from the folder you made back to your card

It should work.


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 6, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> If you got an error with the Open Patch, then try TheK´s xDelta-Patch...
> THX, credits and best regards for the Patch goes to  *retrogamefan*...
> 
> *DOWNLOAD:* *xDelta-5253-USA-NukeThis*
> ...


This fixed the error.
Ty! (:


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> e2kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats for the AP. His problem is different.


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Looks like there's something wrong with your AKAIO. This is really time consuming but I expect it to make it work.
> 
> 1) Copy all your roms, savs and other important stuff from your card and put them in a folder on your desktop
> 2) Format your card to fat32
> ...



Did all that, still get a white screen when I try to load it.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for wasting your time dude but I ran out of ideas. If I possibly can think of something, I will tell you.


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> kalier_darke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NP, I'll keep trying to come up with a solution myself, appreciate the attempt to help


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it doesn't work, you can always wait for AKAIO 1.8
Its going to be epic.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 6, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, for the last attempt, can you possibly try out this akaioL http://www.akaio.net/forum/download/file.php?id=113


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> If it doesn't work, you can always wait for AKAIO 1.8
> Its going to be epic.



Think that's what I'm going to have to do.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 6, 2010)

guys it worked for me in the nozoomer but after the forth mission or so in a mansion the game is stuck and WHEN I SAY STUCK IT ONLY HAVE A BLACK SCREEN Need help....... please! :X


----------



## Sobol14 (Oct 6, 2010)

Tested on DSONE. Works nicely so far.


----------



## benno300 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a r4sdhc from r4sdhc.com and it works for me im 5 minutes in the game and it still works and i saved once and then started the game again and it worked again.
I used the patch on the 7th page(thanks for it retrogamer!!!)


----------



## Takanato (Oct 6, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> guys it worked for me in the nozoomer but after the forth mission or so in a mansion the game is stuck and WHEN I SAY STUCK IT ONLY HAVE A BLACK SCREEN Need help....... please! :X



Lolz..mine got stuck at the tutorial where he got back his styler and it was autosaving....it went into a save loop. This anti-piracy is annoying as hell, will get Elixir to see if he can get a workaround because Mastermind is working on Pokemon B/W atm.


----------



## Briadark (Oct 6, 2010)

The patch (page 7) works great thanks


----------



## Vartio (Oct 6, 2010)

Kalier, Question. Are you using Acekard 2.1 or 2.1i? I have a feeling that might be the problem...


----------



## eric12401 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there a patch or anyway to make this work on NO$GBA?


----------



## Smiths (Oct 6, 2010)

it bricks acekards don't play it


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 6, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> it bricks acekards don't play it



OMG I JUST GOT BRICKED!!


----------



## benno300 (Oct 6, 2010)

does it only bricks acekards?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> it bricks acekards don't play it


Can you fix it if it bricks?


----------



## Smiths (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only with a hammer.

to the end-user


for playing a pokemon game


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, glad I own a Supercard Two and an Acekard 2i


----------



## benno300 (Oct 6, 2010)

is acekard the only card that bricks?


----------



## benno300 (Oct 6, 2010)

plz answer?


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

lmao. You just gotta love Smiths and his posts.


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 6, 2010)

Vartio said:
			
		

> Kalier, Question. Are you using Acekard 2.1 or 2.1i? I have a feeling that might be the problem...



Acekard 2i


----------



## redsmas (Oct 6, 2010)

I think I should trade in my Acekard for a DSTWO now cause I am staring to get annoyed about waiting so long for ap and the fact that this game is bricking peoples acekards (stole my sisters card to test and it bricked hers)


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...


can some one upload it on file freak ?


----------



## DC2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wheres AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1 ???
Everyone have it but I can´t find it on google, filestube,... etc.!
Please help...


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

DC2000 said:
			
		

> Wheres AKAIO 1.8.0 Beta 2.1 ???
> Everyone have it but I can´t find it on google, filestube,... etc.!
> Please help...


Guess what? Only us beta testers and the AKAIO coders themself got the Beta.


----------



## DC2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> DC2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn... I don´t want to destroy my acekard while running it on 1.7.1 .... but thanks. 
When I register on AKAIO´s site, is the beta then available for me?


----------



## zif (Oct 6, 2010)

oh, i guess this thread is the reason why my rss feed to gbatemp is no longer updating


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

DC2000 said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...
1. Your card won't brick.
2. No, you have to be in the beta-testers group.


----------



## Smiths (Oct 6, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> I think I should trade in my Acekard for a DSTWO now cause I am staring to get annoyed about waiting so long for ap and the fact that this game is bricking peoples acekards (stole my sisters card to test and it bricked hers)



is your sister hot?


----------



## DC2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> DC2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ok. 
Are you saying with that only the acekard one will brick and not my acekard2i?


----------



## alo123 (Oct 6, 2010)

This game does not brick acekards I have been playing for over an hour and my acekard is fine


----------



## DC2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, then im gonna give it a try and backup it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope its a good game, its my first "ranger" game.


----------



## mkoo (Oct 6, 2010)

wow 12 pages already
has anyone already said "I love main series but I don't like ranger"  yet ?


----------



## Shad0wninja (Oct 6, 2010)

Just found a patch that works on Wood R4 1.13, if anyone didn't know. My bad if I'm late, just got back from school.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 6, 2010)

anyone know if the wi-fi is still where you download stuff?


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> wow 12 pages already
> has anyone already said "I love main series but I don't like ranger"  yet ?


C'mon, be original and say "I like ranger but I don't like the original series"
i like both though.


----------



## shot571 (Oct 6, 2010)

dunno how to delete post


----------



## shot571 (Oct 6, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...


ok umm didnt wrk last time
Thought id help ppl with this quote. It worked for my wood r4


----------



## onivan (Oct 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> anyone know if the wi-fi is still where you download stuff?



After your first save in the game, you can return to the main menu and download the first 2 bonus wifi missions: "Protect the Blue Orb" and "Deoxys and the Odd Temple". 

On a side note, its sad, but true, this game is pretty much PR2 with slightly new stuff but the same music and sound effects :/


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

onivan said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you can download them before even starting a new game.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 6, 2010)

The Co-Op mode in pokemon ranger 3 is Wireless!!?? Oh my gooooooooood -.-


----------



## lucaspontes (Oct 7, 2010)

The patch works fine on my flashcard, but the screen goes black when I try to enter the area east of the boat builder house after the Ukelele Pichu returns.


----------



## Takanato (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh and it works fully with NO$GBA equipped with NO$Zoomer. Just do the same method you did to bypass the logo screen BSOD (Black screen Of Death) which is activating NO$Zoomer Fix option "0" and "5" together. You can deactivate it after you've skipped the areas where the loops, crashes and white/black screens occurs and just go back to where you last saved when you come upon a problem again. Reason why is because Option "5" slows down the game a tiny bit and creates delays(Or for the technical geniuses, slow down the framerate) when jumping from scene to scene.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 7, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Oh and it works fully with NO$GBA equipped with NO$Zoomer. Just do the same method you did to bypass the logo screen BSOD (Black screen Of Death) which is activating NO$Zoomer Fix option "0" and "5" together. You can deactivate it after you've skipped the areas where the loops, crashes and white/black screens occurs and just go back to where you last saved when you come upon a problem again. Reason why is because Option "5" slows down the game a tiny bit and creates delays(Or for the technical geniuses, slow down the framerate) when jumping from scene to scene.



no just use desumme save at the black screen using slot saving reload,play >>>

worked for me.........


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 7, 2010)

I was going to put this game on my ACEKARD 2.1 but now I am afraid to because someone posted above that it bricks your ACEKARD..I dont know if that is true or not but I want to verify that this game will NOT brick the ACEKARD if I put this in..I already patched it using the patch on page 7


----------



## Takanato (Oct 7, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Wth does Desmume have to do with NO$GBA...I was talking about a fix for us dedicated NO$GBA users and not Desmume crappy coding.


----------



## Sigfried666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I was going to put this game on my ACEKARD 2.1 but now I am afraid to because someone posted above that it bricks your ACEKARD..I dont know if that is true or not but I want to verify that this game will NOT brick the ACEKARD if I put this in..I already patched it using the patch on page 7


It didn't brick my Acekard 2i.
But it also didn't run on my Acekard 2i. Got a white screen, even with patch.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 7, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best troll ever. And back on topic, do i need the patch for M3 Latest?


----------



## yusuo (Oct 7, 2010)

So whats the best patch to use for akaio 1.7.1


----------



## Phide (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone else having problems getting this game to save on Wood R4?

EDIT: Nevermind, finally got it. I thought I'd cycled through every savetype but apparently missed one, lulz


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 7, 2010)

Sigfried666 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sucks that you have the same problem I do, but good to know it's not just me.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 7, 2010)

ooh....... u better play in a emu with the patch of retro..

*WORKED NICELY*


----------



## tajio (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah, If only everyone had a Supercard DStwo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Hah! DSTWO IS THE BEST! The Auto-Piracy on this thing actually works the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## eric12401 (Oct 7, 2010)

I get a black screen after finishing mission 4 and walking out of the mansion to the Celebi. Is there anyway to fix this? I'm using NO$GBA with NO$Zoomer.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 7, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> Sigfried666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey kalier, if you didn't already fix it, I found new loaders.
Try these: http://akaio.net/loaders/071510/ak2loader.zip

USAGE: Download the file for your card and unzip it to your "__aio/loaders" directory on your card


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 7, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> kalier_darke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't change a thing, I'm just going to wait for 1.8


----------



## hvsep (Oct 8, 2010)

I can not freaking believe my eyes right now.

Some of you... /FACEDESK

But I'm getting a black screen when I new game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Running on AKAIO 1.7.1 with a patched ROM


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 8, 2010)

How is it compared to the other two?


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Waiting, waiting....

M3i Zero.


----------



## lucaspontes (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, I just solved my problem. I passed the .sav file to my No$gba baterry folder, loaded the game with No$zoomer, passed the black screen area, saved and then converted the .sav. Passed it back to my flashcard, no more problems until now.


----------



## retroman51 (Oct 8, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> Sigfried666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing for me Sigfried666, kailer_darke and I make 3 users that have reported problems on OUR "AK2i"s so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I bought my 2i from Shoptemp on July 14th, 2010).  And how do you upgrade yourself to "beta tester"?  I ask that because I wanna see for myself if what these p33ps say is tr00 or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (a screenshot and/or video(s) from a person who owns AIO 1.8 would do it).


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 8, 2010)

looks like Guardian Signs isn't the only game that's mysteriously not working. All of a sudden 2 other games I had on my card stopped working, both of which were games that had AP Patches applied to them(pokemon white being one of them). Both games worked fine the other day.

::edit:: and they both worked fine before I put Guardian Signs on the card, which makes it even weirder


----------



## abhiram7696 (Oct 8, 2010)

eric12401 said:
			
		

> I get a black screen after finishing mission 4 and walking out of the mansion to the Celebi. Is there anyway to fix this? I'm using NO$GBA with NO$Zoomer.



how did u get past the first blackscreen


----------



## Riptz (Oct 8, 2010)

Confirmed to be working on AKAIO 1.6 RC1 with patch.


----------



## matt32724 (Oct 8, 2010)

Riptz said:
			
		

> Confirmed to be working on AKAIO 1.6 RC2 with patch.



Anybody confirm this? I don't believe it.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Found patched rom, works fine on my M3i Zero. =D


----------



## Nanis23 (Oct 8, 2010)

eric12401 said:
			
		

> I get a black screen after finishing mission 4 and walking out of the mansion to the Celebi. Is there anyway to fix this? I'm using NO$GBA with NO$Zoomer.



Same here
Can anyone help?


----------



## Riptz (Oct 8, 2010)

matt32724 said:
			
		

> Riptz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, it was AKAIO 1.6 RC1. ><

I could have swore I updated to RC2. My mistake, RC1 is working.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

To anyone with the yellow loading and white screen problem, try AKAIO 1.6 RC2. It fixed everything for me


----------



## Est (Oct 9, 2010)

The "switch to AKAIO 1.6RC2" trick even works with 1.7, in case anyone was curious.

Now to figure out how to get it working on 1.7.1...


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 9, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> To anyone with the yellow loading and white screen problem, try AKAIO 1.6 RC2. It fixed everything for me



sadly, still didn't fix it for me, and Pokemon White + Disgaea DS are still broke(they worked before the first time I attempted to run Guardian Signs)


----------



## shaqdiezal (Oct 9, 2010)

kalier_darke said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Kailer. I had the exact same proble you did for a while now. I'm not sure if it will work with you or not but what I did was copy everything to do with the acekard menu and firmware and whatnot with the patched guardian signs game into a standard non-SDHC micro SD card such as my 2GB and it worked like a charm so far. I haven't gotten to the fourth mission yet to see if a black screen hits me so here's hoping it doesn't. Anyway if you want my opinion you should try Putting the Acekard menu and such with pokemon ranger into a non-SDHC card. Its a pain having to switch cards all the time and it increases the risk of damaging one of them but at least you have a means of playing the game until version 1.8 is released to the pubic. Hope this helps, reply to give me verdict. Diezal


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

shaqdiezal said:
			
		

> kalier_darke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 4 GB microsd and every single rom works fine after I put AKAIO 1.6 RC2. Dunno about kaliers problem though. Nothing seems to be fixing it. Could be a deteriorating card but he/she said the he/she tried a different card as well.


----------



## shaqdiezal (Oct 9, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> shaqdiezal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm well I tried your 1.6 RC2 and RC1 solution and I still got no where with the rom. Switching cards is my best bet. Dunno about kailer. Guess we'll just have to wait for him 2 reply


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 9, 2010)

So, is this working on TTDS yet? I really don't care to read through 14 pages to find out theres no patch for my cart yet. I know these posts are annoying, but I'd appreciate any reply, even a nasty mean one :]


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

Oisterboy said:
			
		

> So, is this working on TTDS yet? I really don't care to read through 14 pages to find out theres no patch for my cart yet. I know these posts are annoying, but I'd appreciate any reply, even a nasty mean one :]



Are you so lazy that you don't even care to browse through a few pages? Sheesh.
Anyway try the patch posted in my comment on page 7. Works wonders. Its called rakuraku patch. It'll work on your card


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

I need help. I download the latest usrcheat from the forum and it said that Pokemon Ranger Guardian Signs cheats were there. It shows the final fantasy four heroes of light cheats but not the Pokemon Ranger Guardian signs cheats. On an AKAIO 1.6 RC2 here. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 9, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> I need help. I download the latest usrcheat from the forum and it said that Pokemon Ranger Guardian Signs cheats were there. It shows the final fantasy four heroes of light cheats but not the Pokemon Ranger Guardian signs cheats. On an AKAIO 1.6 RC2 here. Any help will be appreciated.


there is an edit button you know
So please stop double posting


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I edited but somehow it double posted. Really sorry though.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 9, 2010)

so have anybody got past that celebi... in the mansion if you did please tell me how?


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> so have anybody got past that celebi... in the mansion if you did please tell me how?



I have. What do you mean by how?


----------



## alo123 (Oct 9, 2010)

Has anyone finished this game yet? I beat the whole game it was pretty fun while it lasted 
but the wireless multiplayer was harder than the main part of the game. Also this is the first
ranger game I beat with out using cheats, because there was none available when I was playing
it.


----------



## semiartificial (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG! OMG!  I wuz jus playin it n my TV stop workin! And my hamster died! And my pants fell off!  DO NOT PLAY IT!!


----------



## Inunah (Oct 9, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Werewolfzoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're asking how to get past the Celebi event, even though the entire Celebi event at that point of the game is just a cutscene.

Their game must be glitching and allowing them to walk around. Cheats, possibly.


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 9, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh..
I don't think it's due to the cheats though...


----------



## semiartificial (Oct 9, 2010)

Just to confirm that the patch on P7 works fine on Edge


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 10, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i didn't mean any of these the mission with murph in a ghost mansion after completing that mission a celebi comes and time travels us 
at that exact point my game is pretty much stuck(black screen) so any fix for that??? :X


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 10, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download a clean rom, patch using the rakuraku patch in my comment on page 7. It should work after that.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks  croagunk.master i played in desmume and it worked thanks help appriciated


----------



## croagunk.master (Oct 10, 2010)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> thanks  croagunk.master i played in desmume and it worked thanks help appriciated



No probs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you use RakuRaku patch?


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 10, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Werewolfzoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh no i got some patch data error.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 10, 2010)

Used retrogamefan's patch for this game and I can confirm that it works on AKAIO 1.7.1.
Still waiting for AKAIO 1.8 to be released though...


----------



## Oisterboy (Oct 11, 2010)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Oisterboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, actually. I'm not that big of a fan of the Pokemon spinoffs, and if someone wasn't willing to answer me I wasn't going to bother with this one.

But thanks man, I'm gonna give it a shot now!


----------



## Franzi (Oct 11, 2010)

On my M3 DS Real it works perfectly


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 11, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree how so in my opinion it is the bet ranger game yet


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 11, 2010)

The patch makes the game work, but once I reach the part where I capture Raikou and need to draw the "Sign" (Wireless Tower), the game will freeze.

R4 with YSMenu


----------



## Riversong (Oct 12, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> Here is a patch I just created for Pokémon Ranger Guardian Signs (U).
> 
> Extract both files to a new folder.
> Copy game to that new folder.
> ...



This file was not found. Any ideas where I can get the patch?


----------



## shineaway (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is the xDelta patch reuploaded to Megaupload + Mediafire.

This works fine on AKAIO 1.7.1.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VBBIHUPY
http://www.mediafire.com/?fj4t4ckg8cwqsqw


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 13, 2010)

lols you guys still need these sticky forums for this game?


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 13, 2010)

dirk123 said:
			
		

> The patch makes the game work, but once I reach the part where I capture Raikou and need to draw the "Sign" (Wireless Tower), the game will freeze.
> 
> R4 with YSMenu



Nevermind,
Seems the 1 loop capture and maybe even the 99 loop code that lets the game freeze there.


----------



## Janky22 (Oct 14, 2010)

shineaway said:
			
		

> Here is the xDelta patch reuploaded to Megaupload + Mediafire.
> 
> This works fine on AKAIO 1.7.1.
> 
> ...



"File Missing" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> cant find the patch anywhere!! anyone help??


----------



## kalier_darke (Oct 15, 2010)

AKAIO 1.8 is out for those still having problems on 1.7.1


----------



## knite0 (Oct 15, 2010)

Are there any multiplayer codes yet?


----------



## tulio150 (Oct 16, 2010)

can comeone reupload this?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 16, 2010)

re-upload what? gbatemp doesn't host roms.


----------



## Sigfried666 (Oct 19, 2010)

...the patch.
please, Reupload the patch, because it was taken down.

I am using akaio 1.8.0 on my Acekard 2.i and tha game worked fine, until the third encounter with Celebi, where the game freezes.


----------



## sonicaaa (Nov 3, 2010)

how can i make it work on No$GBA Zoomer ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 3, 2010)

sonicaaa said:
			
		

> how can i make it work on No$GBA Zoomer ?


This is not the sort of game you want to emulate, not by ANY means.


----------



## sonicaaa (Nov 4, 2010)

So
on which emulator could it work ?


----------



## alypkm (Nov 12, 2010)

PLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ anyone help me,the game is not working on no$,I used a patch and it is still not working even on nozoomer T^T T^T T^T T^T


----------



## Zero Faor (Nov 12, 2010)

alypkm said:
			
		

> PLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ anyone help me,the game is not working on no$,I used a patch and it is still not working even on nozoomer T^T T^T T^T T^T



http://www.emucr.com/2010/11/desmume-svn-r3852.html


----------



## alypkm (Nov 12, 2010)

Zero Faor said:
			
		

> alypkm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but I need a patch that make it work on no$ or zno zoomer,desum works so slow on my computer :S


----------



## Kewong94 (Nov 12, 2010)

I will send you the patched game through e-mail.I hope it works for you
([email protected])


----------



## Reseubian (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm also using AKAIO 1.8, and I have the same problem of the game freezing after getting the Amun book, going outside and being teleported by Celebi. What can I do?


----------



## Sigfried666 (Nov 15, 2010)

I gave up and bought the game.
Only problems are... No cheat codes and no players for the multiplayer missions...

Dang... I'll never get Deoxys now...


----------



## orondf (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm playing this on R4i-SDHC Upgrade v1.4 and it got stuck at the part when you exit the mansion and celebi takes you back in time. The RakuRakuPatch thing didn't work...


----------



## orondf (Jan 8, 2011)

orondf said:
			
		

> I'm playing this on R4i-SDHC Upgrade v1.4 and it got stuck at the part when you exit the mansion and celebi takes you back in time. The RakuRakuPatch thing didn't work...


FIXED!!! Just download new rom, then patch. The rom I had was bad, the patch didn't return any errors when I tried it.


----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm sorry for reviving this Old Thread. I'm unable to pass througt the Mansion Celebi Time travel. The links to the patches are dead. Can someone send me a patch?


----------



## t0w3l (Aug 19, 2018)

ThunderbInazuma said:


> I'm sorry for reviving this Old Thread. I'm unable to pass througt the Mansion Celebi Time travel. The links to the patches are dead. Can someone send me a patch?


I have an old XDelta patch for the EU Version, but my ROM is US, so the patch is useless. despite that I don't think you need the AP Patch, as far as I'm concerned the Patch only deactivates a check that happens while trying to load/create a save file, usually crashing on the title screen. If you're using ndsbootstrap on a DSi I'm having some problems with crashes while trying to access 'Wireless Comunication' Functions in pretty much all nds games ('The Past' in Guardian Signs is usually some kind of Multiplayer Hub that uses Wireless Communications to start missions), so maybe even on these cutscenes it is trying to use some kind of wireless comunication (even if it serves no purpose) and is crashing your game because of that, if not, then I have no idea.


----------

